# Other Pets



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

I just thought it would be fun to see the pictures of everyone's non-canines... Cats, birds, smaller mammals etc. Here is a picture of my 2 year old male cat, Stetson.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

What a beautiful cat!! Amazing eyes!! I've always wanted a cat also. I have a mouse thats adorable, but I dont have any pictures, sorry!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 4 2005, 05:50 PM
> *What a beautiful cat!!  Amazing eyes!!  I've always wanted a cat also.  I have a mouse thats adorable, but I dont have any pictures, sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

A mouse!!







I am so freaked out by them that I can't even look at Mickey Mouse!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is my boy Oscar( well not really a boy ne more







):








and my girl Gibson:








and my fish:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh!! How cute! Whats wrong with my little Mousey??!!? Hes the most affectionate mouse ever! I'm not a fan of rats, but I love my tiny mouse. Hes like a dog and very smart. He craves attention all the time and loves humans. He never bites at all and his favorite food is Cheerios, he has quite an appetite for them!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow! All of the cats are so cute!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Everyone has such cute pets!! LadyM, I love your fish!! The next thing for me is to set up my aquarium again


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

oops...forgot to mention the cute fish!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I HAD 2 hamsters and rabbits.... but they all died...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 4 2005, 06:50 PM
> *I HAD 2 hamsters and rabbits.... but they all died...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh,





















I love hamsters and rabbits, they are all adorable little animals


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I have one fish. He is 7 years old. He wont die. He is immortal I think. Tiny little fish, one of the 99 cent kind. I used to have hamsters, then I had kids.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 4 2005, 06:52 PM
> *I have one fish.  He is 7 years old.  He wont die.  He is immortal I think.  Tiny little fish, one of the 99 cent kind.  I used to have hamsters, then I had kids.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77961*


[/QUOTE]
You should be happy hes still alive! I hope he lives a long healthy life!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jul 4 2005, 06:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be happy hes still alive! I hope he lives a long healthy life!









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77967
[/B][/QUOTE]

I never even named the guy!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 4 2005, 06:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I never even named the guy!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77968
[/B][/QUOTE]
Uh!! Well I'm naming him right now!







His name is Lucky!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jul 4 2005, 07:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh!! Well I'm naming him right now!







His name is Lucky!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77974
[/B][/QUOTE]

And "Lucky" wins!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My three furry "non-dogs" are in my siggy!







I love my cats!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Lucly the fish!! Oh, I love that name, may he always stay lucky! Your cats are beautiful! I've always admired them in your signature


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u should never name a pet lucky...trust a vet student to know that


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 07:18 PM
> *u should never name a pet lucky...trust a vet student to know that
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Why not?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they r never lucky


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, maybe call them lucky as a cute name, but not assume they are going to be lucky?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes but then the fish will die for sure!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 07:25 PM
> *yes but then the fish will die for sure!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78002*


[/QUOTE]







Uhh!! Think positive....


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll just name him "Fish" then!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

that gets my approval


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 4 2005, 07:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

What about Fishy? Your little Fishy


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok my pets other than malt. 
this may take a few post bare with me I love to brag we are big animal lovers.
lets do cats first
this is TOM








Tom was my Great gradmas cat and we took him in after she passed
Tom Shaved








This is my cat DEXTOR


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

my moms cat ALEX shaved


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Non malt dogs
GIDGET my moms pride and joy








PEE WEE (rescue)








my Chi HERSHEY
(Pee and him fight and little so I get to take him with me when I get a house)


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I swear I'm finishing soon
Cinny( my step dads) ws gonna be my moms








Chewy She was my neices(sp?) dog we got her after my brother got divorced (shes my baby)








and Bandi sue our protector


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Our Fish
John is an aquatics specialist ( he brings his work home)
My Oranda 45 hex








Our 20 Invert








our 125 pred 








Mr. EEL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 5 2005, 03:03 AM
> *Our Fish
> John is an aquatics specialist ( he brings his work home)
> My Oranda  45 hex*


Wow, your animals and fish are beautiful! Gosh, you all have a lot of animals in your home... what fun!! Where is Shiner?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!!







I LOVE salt water fish!!







They are really hard to keep arent they?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow Sarah, your house must be so much fun with all those fuzzbutts around!! I love the pic of Chewy


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Here are the non-Maltese in my life! 

This is Stella, my kitty cat (stays at my parents house because my roommate is allergic to cats)


















This is Madeline, the most beautiful and (really pissy a lot of the time) cat in the universe. She's almost softer than Jack!


















And this is Riley, my boyfriend's sister's Pup: She's half Maltese, Half Pomeranian, and ALL CUTIE PIE!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

my wife call me a dog sometimes, do i count?

heres the only other pets we have...




not a great pic but there are about 25-30 fish in there now

we also have a wild bunny rabbit who lives under my workshop, i'll see if i can get a pic of him too


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, they are all soo cute!


----------



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

Here is my 14 year old calico Trista 









And my 6 year old Siamese Molly, my 3 year old Siamese Min and my 6 year old grey cat Snicklefritz


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pak3tz_@Jul 5 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Here is my 14 year old calico Trista
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You have a full house! They all look so sweet!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pak3tz_@Jul 5 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Here is my 14 year old calico Trista
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh! Sooo cute!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a cat named Princess Jazmine...Jazzy for short. She thinks she is human so we call her a cuman (half cat half human lol)

my hubby got her for me on our first anniversary. She is nine. She is very cranky also. she is not a normal cat she doesn't like people to pet her. She enjoys just laying in the corner looking beautiful. She is half persian and half cat down the street. LOL...









This is Princess Jazzy in her tiara. LOL


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 5 2005, 01:54 PM
> *I have a cat named Princess Jazmine...Jazzy for short. She thinks she is human so we call her a cuman (half cat half human lol)
> 
> my hubby got her for me on our first anniversary. She is nine. She is very cranky also. she is not a normal cat she doesn't like people to pet her. She enjoys just laying in the corner looking beautiful. She is half persian and half cat down the street. LOL...
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww...definitely a princess!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 5 2005, 07:46 AM
> *WOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They r much easier to keep than u think. They have tanks called Nano cubes and they are perfect small and all in one. The only thing you need is salt water sand and livestock. you should look into it we love our nanos. If you want more info on fish let me know.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Just to let ya'll know I didnt forget Shiner. I just thought yall' knew him here you go.










Here is our(john and I) new cat Hunter









Heres another one










FYI most of these pets our my parents Prissy and hershey is mine and Shiner and Hunter is Johns everybody else are my parents.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's the BoB:









Here are the fishies (sorry you can't see them very well):









And here is Jasper, although she IS canine, she isn't Maltese:









-c


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pak3tz_@Jul 5 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Here is my 14 year old calico Trista
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I love your siamese cats!







SO pretty!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 5 2005, 02:17 PM
> *Just to let ya'll know I didnt forget Shiner. I just thought yall' knew him here you go.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Beautiful cat!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 5 2005, 03:17 PM
> *Just to let ya'll know I didnt forget Shiner. I just thought yall' knew him here you go.
> 
> FYI most of these pets our my parents Prissy and hershey is mine and Shiner and Hunter is Johns everybody else are my parents.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78302*


[/QUOTE]

What beautiful pets!! I hadn't seen Shiner in a while..... I used to have a doberman so I love looking at min pins!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I thought I would share these with yas all, they are pets I had years ago but were all wonderful mates and had great times with them. The cats were Burmese and the Cockatoo was a Sulphur Crested, and they were all great mates and spent a lot of time playing together, no fights at all, actually the cats had a lot of respect for the Cocky, I think they knew his beak was big and strong, but he never once ever bit any of them, he just loved being free and playing with his brothers. And the beautiful big red Doberman called Shari also was good mates with all of the boys and cocky too. Oh and the young lady there with Shari is my daughter.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow! They are soo cute!! It looks like you have a beautiful daughter. We need to see a picture of you now!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jul 18 2005, 11:31 AM
> *I thought I would share these with yas all, they are pets I had years ago but were all wonderful mates and had great times with them. The cats were Burmese and the Cockatoo was a Sulphur Crested, and they were all great mates and spent a lot of time playing together, no fights at all, actually the cats had a lot of respect for the Cocky, I think they knew his beak was big and strong, but he never once ever bit any of them, he just loved being free and playing with his brothers. And the beautiful big red Doberman called Shari also was good mates with all of the boys and cocky too. Oh and the young lady there with Shari is my daughter.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OMG! Your cats are beautiful! The bluepoint Burm in the back looks like my Siamese Sarah!

I'll have to take some pictures of my Meezer girls.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We have 2 cats, Haylee and Prince. The link to their cat page is on Caesar's dogster page.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jul 18 2005, 12:46 PM
> *We have 2 cats, Haylee and Prince.  The link to their cat page is on Caesar's dogster page.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82439*


[/QUOTE]

Oh wow what a lovely family of pets you have, your white cat is beautiful, and I love to see various animals all living in harmony together.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jul 18 2005, 11:46 AM
> *We have 2 cats, Haylee and Prince.  The link to their cat page is on Caesar's dogster page.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82439*


[/QUOTE]

How gorgeous they are! I am such a cat freak!

Which one is which? I am especially partial to white cats. I just lost my almost 20 year old white cat Fanny a couple years ago. She had two blue eyes and perfect hearing (could hear a cat food can open on the other side of the house!) which I guess is pretty unusual. Both her mom and brother were pure white, but had the odd eyes which are so cool, too.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

This is Petrie, my love bird. He's awesome and the sweetest little bird you'll ever meet. He learned how to kiss and that's all he does. Bella loves him too...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jul 18 2005, 12:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How gorgeous they are! I am such a cat freak!

Which one is which? I am especially partial to white cats. I just lost my almost 20 year old white cat Fanny a couple years ago. She had two blue eyes and perfect hearing (could hear a cat food can open on the other side of the house!) which I guess is pretty unusual. Both her mom and brother were pure white, but had the odd eyes which are so cool, too.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82449
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks! Prince is the white one and is deaf







. Haylee is the black and white one. Caesar and Prince take turns chasing each other off and on, usually every morning and then once or twice later that day, it is really pretty cute.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

here is my cockatiel Daisy she is a sweetheart and the green bird is a parrotlet and his name is Ollie i am a big bird lover and one one would like to get a african grey


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are a couple pictures of my other non-malt canines.
The lab is Annie...and the bassett is Abbey...








They are SWEET dogs...really my husband's b/c of my allergies...
They are not very cooperative for pictures.







They kept wanting to be NEXT to me when I would try to get their attention, so I had to catch them off guard...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

heres the bunny wqho lives in our back yard


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

And a very cute one at that!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

My pot bellied pigs;
Henry, Daisy and Eleanor Pigby
My dogster page has the cats and grandpuppy Duncan, lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It has taken a while to get someone to scan my picture of Bear, the Doberman I had in 1981. 
Gosh, that was a long time ago, but it doesn't seem that long to me!

Back in 1981 when I was married, my mother-in-law died in her 50s from breast
cancer and my husband was devastated (as was I). 

So, in his grief, he impulsively went out and brought home an almost one-year-old male Doberman. 
He came from a show breeder who ran an obedience training facility, so he was very well trained when he came to us. 

Soon after he came to live with us my husband and I split up and 
I stayed in our home with Bear. During that time he was my best friend and constant companion. 
I took him just about everywhere with me.

My husband and I had our own business and we took Bear to work with us every day. 
This photo is him on his birthday. I had gotten him a fast food hamburger and put it near his mouth, 
thinking he would take a bite. However, he took the whole thing, which I captured in a photo. 
(That is an entire hamburger/bun in his mouth!)

So... here he is.... the big baby....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

lol that teaches you trying to take half of his birthday food. 
cute picture. He looks so happy too


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is our other puppy His name is chester he is 4 years old this year.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What great pics of both your babies


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww...they are all so cute!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 7 2005, 10:02 AM
> *It has taken a while to get someone to scan my picture of Bear, the Doberman I had in 1981.
> Gosh, that was a long time ago, but it doesn't seem that long to me!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Bear was beautiful. I am sorry about your split-up with your husband and I am glad that you had Bear to keep you company.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Everyones pets are so cute







Heres my 2 cats Tutu and Fluffy...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Karen542_@Sep 8 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Everyones pets are so cute
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, they are cute!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is a picture of Wally, my beagle. His real name is Walter Elijah.

















(if you want to see more pictures of Wally or Aaden, click on my Dogster link







)

I also have a Beta fish named Hiroshima Dutch, but I'll not bother with a picture--you've seen one beta, you've seen them all.









I would love to find a picture of my doxie that passed away 4.5 years ago. My mom has the pictures and I think she packed them away. She was a beautiful dog and I miss her so much. She had such personality.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 7 2005, 12:02 PM
> *This photo is him on his birthday. I had gotten him a fast food hamburger and put it near his mouth,
> thinking he would take a bite. However, he took the whole thing, which I captured in a photo.
> (That is an entire hamburger/bun in his mouth!)
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is so funny!!!














I'd say he enjoyed his birthday dinner!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 7 2005, 01:02 PM
> *It has taken a while to get someone to scan my picture of Bear, the Doberman I had in 1981.
> Gosh, that was a long time ago, but it doesn't seem that long to me!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

K/C Bear is a beautiful boy, and you know I have a soft spot for Dobies and Rotties having had both, they are the most loyal and loving of the larger breeds. I can understand the whole hamburger bun and all fitting in his mouth too as Dobies do have a rather large mouth, but that picture is so cute


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is my Tinkerbell she is about 9 months old now. She's sooo much fun!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Sep 8 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Here is my Tinkerbell she is about 9 months old now. She's sooo much fun!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







She is so CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Sep 8 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Here is my Tinkerbell she is about 9 months old now. She's sooo much fun!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness... what a darling picture!! She is so cute!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very Cute!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

This is my late Chihauhau, Etch. He grew to be incontinent in his old age, and yes, that is a diaper around his waist!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Sep 8 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Here is my Tinkerbell she is about 9 months old now. She's sooo much fun!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









She is a BEAUTY!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 8 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










She is a BEAUTY!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97968
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lovely picture


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments about my little Tinkerbell.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Baxter/Wally's mom - Your sweet little Etch is a Love Bug. You must miss him terribly. Just wanted to throw that in. Big Hugs to You


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Sep 9 2005, 12:05 AM
> *Baxter/Wally's mom - Your sweet little Etch is a Love Bug.  You must miss him terribly.  Just wanted to throw that in.  Big Hugs to You
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
He was a little love bug! The most cuddly dog I ever had! Thank you!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Sep 8 2005, 03:15 PM
> *This is my late Chihauhau, Etch. He grew to be incontinent in his old age, and yes, that is a diaper around his waist!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awwww, he's cute!


----------

